# New tooth growing in REALLY crooked (sideways)



## MissLotus

Last night my son (age 6) lost his fourth tooth - it's one of the top two front teeth. So this morning I got a better look in there...and saw the new tooth already peeking through....but it's totally crooked....as in: Teeth usually go "east - west"...but this tooth looks like it's facing "north-south"! I hope that makes sense!

I didn't say anything about that, and dropped him off at school. And yes, I'm calling an orthodontist for an appointment (my regular dentist is closed today and I want his recommendation first). But has anyone heard of this? Has this happened to your kid, and what was done about it? This seems awfully young for braces, but I mean this thing is front & center.

At the store this morning, I bumped into a mom I know and told her about the crooked tooth....she said her daughter has one that appeared to slant backwards, but in the past two weeks it's been slowly straightening out, she hopes. So....do new teeth do that? (all his others came in just fine). Should I give it time, or rush him to the dentist, or what? I have never seen a tooth like this!


----------



## `guest`

I had two teeth (canines) that did that, in part because they came in while the baby teeth were still there. I went to the ortho and they told me to cap them when I was older, coz they were so twisted, which I did. SO i went through years of being really embarrassed/self conscious, which I think has given me alot of compassion but sucked as a teen.

However, you said that the teeth were just peeking through. Maybe the tooth will grow in straight. Also i think today's dentistry is more advanced, I would hope!


----------



## Momily

DS's baby teeth came in that way -- I asked the pediatrician and he said "start saving for orthodontia now", well by about age 3 they were perfect, the dentist says there's no orthodontia in our future! I think as his jaw grew and there was more room it naturally straightened out.

Even if it does turn out he needs braces, I don't think you need to rush. Just wait for the next dentist appointment and ask them then.


----------



## lolar2

I had a sideways permanent tooth. Got a retainer-type appliance (not visible or anything) when I was nine, for a few months, to straighten it out. Nothing else until the standard eighth-grade braces.


----------



## Ornery

A couple of my oldest son's teeth started growing in almost completely sideways sometime between 6 & 10. I was scared to death (immediately thinking $$$$) but the dentist said to watch and wait. Now he is 12, and while he will need braces, those teeth are now straight. He just has a bit of an overbite, which short term braces will correct.


----------



## onlyzombiecat

One of my dd's top middle teeth came in before the other. It was pretty noticeably crooked. Now that the tooth next to it has come out and is growing in too it does not look so crooked.
I would wait a bit and see how it comes in with the rest of the teeth. Maybe ask your regular dentist about it on the next visit.


----------



## miss_nikki

I have a sideways k-9 tooth. Personally it doesn't bother me and the dentists have told me that it isn't really a big deal.


----------

